# Branching Besseae var Flavum



## Susie11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Here it finally is, my first ever phrag flowers!! I have been waiting patiently for this to bloom and to my relief the flowers are good. The first one was a little deformed but the second one is fine . I have managed to keep two on at once and it is also branching! So, I am very happy with this one.













Sorry about the poor quality of the pics but I only have a camera phone.


----------



## Silvan (Jan 1, 2012)

oh wow! Bravo Susie.. I didn't know they could branch!!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 1, 2012)

Well done Susie. Very nice!


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Silvan said:


> oh wow! Bravo Susie.. I didn't know they could branch!!



Thanks Silvan I didn't either! I had a nice surprise when I realised that that's what it actually was though. I think that keeping it drier than it would perhaps like or require might have had something to do with it!


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shiva said:


> Well done Susie. Very nice!



Thanks Shiva, if only the photos were more complimentary!


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 1, 2012)

that is great,well done


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 1, 2012)

phrag guy said:


> that is great,well done



Thanks phrag guy. It really makes it worthwhile when people compliment you for your efforts.


----------



## Hera (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice choice for a first phrag! Good growing.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 1, 2012)

:drool::drool:FANTASTIC!!!
I feel so inadequate


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hera said:


> Nice choice for a first phrag! Good growing.


Thanks Hera. I have many phrags but this one came with a two inch spike whereas the others were out of flower. I'll take the credit for the branch though


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 1, 2012)

goldenrose said:


> :drool::drool:FANTASTIC!!!
> I feel so inadequate



Thank you Goldenrose although I don't know why you would feel inadequate lol . I got it with a two inch spike two months ago so I can't take all of the credit.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 1, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> Thank you Goldenrose although I don't know why you would feel inadequate lol . I got it with a two inch spike two months ago so I can't take all of the credit.


I kill bessies and they're one of my favorite phrag species. Give me a bess hybrid & most do quite well, go figure!


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 1, 2012)

goldenrose said:


> I kill bessies and they're one of my favorite phrag species. Give me a bess hybrid & most do quite well, go figure!


Well I have a Mem Dick Clements almost ready to flower too! I have done quite well with my phrags actually but my paph Maudiae alba is another matter. I have had it for about two or three months and it has not done anything at all. It is flowering sized but it has done nothing since I've had it . Patience is called for I know....


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 1, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 1, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> very nice!




Thanks Cnycharles


----------



## Carper (Jan 1, 2012)

Very nice flowers Susie and very well grown. The plants you have certainly like your conditions so keep it up!!:clap::clap:

Gary
UK


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Carper said:


> Very nice flowers Susie and very well grown. The plants you have certainly like your conditions so keep it up!!:clap::clap:
> 
> Gary
> UK



Will do Gary. I have a few more coming into flower / bud so I will have a few more pics to post soon :rollhappy:


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 1, 2012)

Nicely grown, Suzie, and one of our favorite species. Interestingly enough, the line bred besseae flavums are much easier to grow than the originally collected one. What are you're growing conditions? For us, lower light, low to intermediate temps, plenty of low TDS water and good air movement seems to work well.

Thanks,


----------



## Dido (Jan 1, 2012)

Well done, like the flower


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 1, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> Nicely grown, Suzie, and one of our favorite species. Interestingly enough, the line bred besseae flavums are much easier to grow than the originally collected one. What are you're growing conditions? For us, lower light, low to intermediate temps, plenty of low TDS water and good air movement seems to work well.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Tomkalina. My conditions are all of the above. I water only when almost dry, I feed at a quarter strength and flush when I remember. The temps are quite cool as I don't heat the room in which I grow my phrags and light levels are whatever it is doing outside. Seems to have worked well for me although I shall see what my budding mem dick clements turns out like before I'll know for sure.


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dido said:


> Well done, like the flower



Thanks Dido. I like it too it's a shame that it isn't a bit larger but nevermind.


----------



## Ruth (Jan 1, 2012)

I love the color, I will have to put this on my list!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2012)

goldenrose said:


> I kill bessies and they're one of my favorite phrag species. Give me a bess hybrid & most do quite well, go figure!


Hmmm,  me too! Yay besseae flavum! Did you know Tom K. is responsible for this plant?


----------



## John M (Jan 1, 2012)

Very nicely bloomed Susie. Congratulations on this success! Phrag. besseae, especially the var. flavum, can be touchy and blast buds easily. 

BTW: Give your Maudiae some more understanding. After all, it is the worst time of year (Northern Hemisphere), for light levels and many plants go dormant, or at least, they slow right down. It'll start doing something by late February, most likely.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 1, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> Nicely grown, Suzie, and one of our favorite species. Interestingly enough, the line bred besseae flavums are much easier to grow than the originally collected one. What are you're growing conditions? For us, lower light, low to intermediate temps, plenty of low TDS water and good air movement seems to work well.
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks for the tip about lower light, Tom -- I didn't know that!

I also didn't know the yellow form could branch, either. That's really cool. Congrats, Susie, you are lucky to have this plant.


----------



## Stone (Jan 1, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 2, 2012)

John M said:


> Very nicely bloomed Susie. Congratulations on this success! Phrag. besseae, especially the var. flavum, can be touchy and blast buds easily.
> 
> BTW: Give your Maudiae some more understanding. After all, it is the worst time of year (Northern Hemisphere), for light levels and many plants go dormant, or at least, they slow right down. It'll start doing something by late February, most likely.



Thanks for the Maudiae advice John M. I shall wait and see and maybe just maybe it might do something this year...


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Dot,

Happy New Year! As far as light levels, we sampled seven separate Phrag. besseae habitats in Ecuador in 2005 and came up with an 800 ft-candle average (pretty shady). The lowest was 600 fc, the highest 1,400 fc.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> Hi Dot,
> 
> Happy New Year! As far as light levels, we sampled seven separate Phrag. besseae habitats in Ecuador in 2005 and came up with an 800 ft-candle average (pretty shady). The lowest was 600 fc, the highest 1,400 fc.



That is pretty shady! And may explain why my besseaes have always struggled. Thanks, Tom -- that is very useful information!!!:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmm, may be moving some plans around.


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just thought I'd put some better pictures of it in the thread. It still has two flowers and the second flower is noticably growing and already larger than the first!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2012)

nice.


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 3, 2012)

NYEric said:


> nice.



Still not great but when it branches I will make sure that the photos are worthy of such a beautiful phrag. Maybe I should invest in a proper camera.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2012)

Flowering besseae flavum aren't that common, much less holding 2 flowers or branching, any photo is great.


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 3, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Flowering besseae flavum aren't that common, much less holding 2 flowers or branching, any photo is great.



Wow! Really? Well then, even more need to make sure that the few examples on offer are of a superior quality. I wish I could start again now! Thanks for the kind words though


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2012)

You could probably sell your example to a breeder.


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 3, 2012)

NYEric said:


> You could probably sell your example to a breeder.



Well that is good to know but I like it too much to sell it! I would however gift some pollen or maybe one day divide it but I couldn't part with it -ever. I think that would rather kill it accidentally. The growers are in the process of moving to the States (San Fran. /California -I think) so they will be on sale where you are. I spoke to the growers yesterday and they will be taking all of their breeding stock with them so you could get one for yourself from the same family. Maybe this is a type that branches easily.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2012)

Any names?


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 3, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Any names?



I think I can post the names on this site. The name of the business is Plested orchids. The email is [email protected]. The names of the owners are Janet and Ian and they will be open for business in about six or so months but you'd have to email them to know for sure. They are very reasonable, my Besseae was £30. So definitely get in touch and good growing!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, this site is pretty liberal!  thanks for the info.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice and interesting!


----------



## Dido (Jan 3, 2012)

Could you not self it for us. 

About pollen would be interested 

Do you know if they sell other plants when they are moving......


----------



## John M (Jan 3, 2012)

It sure is a lovely flower! Photos with a better camera would be wonderful!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 4, 2012)

Bravo for blooming them so nicely!!!! Jean

(I have one with a bud showing up, so may be able to compare soon )


And thanks Tom for the light indication!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 4, 2012)

maybe you two with buds/flowers can make an outcross or two


----------



## Paul (Jan 4, 2012)

nice bloom!!

Mine is blooming for ever, it has branching spikes, sequencially blooming. A good species to have, as easy to grow as the red/orange one.


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dido said:


> Could you not self it for us.
> 
> About pollen would be interested
> 
> Do you know if they sell other plants when they are moving......



I do not know how to 'self'. Is it something to do with taking pollen from one flower to placing it inside the other one?

I can do pollen but again I would not know how ones goes about this type of thing. Lastly, they sell all kinds of orchids . If you want something from them before they go you have about six months or so to place an order. I believe that they do ship to Europe although you would have to email them to be sure.


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 4, 2012)

John M said:


> Photos with a better camera would be wonderful!



Wouldn't it just! 

^When the branch blooms I will spend all day capturing the perfect shot or as they say in some circles, the money shot!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2012)

Really!? :evil:


----------



## mormodes (Jan 4, 2012)

Ian Plested will be at the Paph Guild in Santa Barbara Jan 17/18 IIRC. As will Holger Perner.


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 5, 2012)

The branch has now finally bloomed for me. It is smaller than the main bloom but just as lovely.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2012)

Branching??? :clap:


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 7, 2012)

A better pic.


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2012)

sweet.


----------

